# Omg my betta is so calm maybe



## Trienchieu (Aug 17, 2011)

I just bought 3 new cobra guppies with very long beautiful cobra fin. My red male halfmoon does not flare at them and even tried to get close when they were still in the bag. When the 3 got out, my betta tried to get close to them and just keep looking at them but my new cobra guppies are trying to avoid it. Only a couple of times. Now my betta can get really close to the cobra and not flare and sometimes chases them very playfully. ( not aggressive) is my betta just calm or do all betta get along with cobra guppies???? I love my betta!!!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

It depends on the fish. Some Bettas would rip them to shreds on sight. Yours seems to be a mellow fellow, though. Good luck!


----------



## dragonflie (Aug 5, 2011)

You will want to keep a close eye on that situation. While he might not be bothering them now, there is no guarantee that it will remain that way. I'm not trying to dampen your spirits; I just want to warn you to play it safe and have a backup plan in case things don't work out.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Just be sure to keep an eye out ^^ What size tank are they in? The bigger, the better chance of them getting along long term


----------



## Trienchieu (Aug 17, 2011)

My tank is 20 gallon, also now I look, one of the guppy actually wants to play with him, he got all close and swim around it, my betta from wat ppl are saying are only 7 moths to 9 months old! Also my betta never flares at any fish yet,


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

In the future you should always quarentine any new fish you add to your tank. The new fish could be sick, and by adding them into your tank you could be adding a disease into your tank. It is suggested to quarentine new fish at least 2 weeks before adding them in. 
Believe me, quarentining is worth it. A perfectly healthy fish could actually be very sick. I learned that the hard way...


----------



## Norichan (Jul 16, 2011)

That's so cool! Cryo is so mellow he runs away from his own reflection. Maybe I'll get him a guppy! Thanks for sharing this! =D


----------



## dragonflie (Aug 5, 2011)

Do be careful Norichan, if you want to try such a thing...OP posted again the next day that his betta was attacking one of them.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Guppies prefer groups of at LEAST 5! Don't just get a single guppy. Make sure you have at LEAST a 15 gallon tank before you add guppies.


----------

